# I finally used that Gift Card!



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to see you have them Mike. I'm sure you will put them to good use.


----------



## littlecope

Can barely wait to try them Bob, but I don't want to beat them up, just testing them out… I'm going to have to come up with a project where I'll need them! Soon!!


----------



## alba

Mike those are a nice set of chisels
I'm sure you are going to get great use out of them
Look forward to seeing your future new projects
A chisel rack?

Jamiie


----------



## scrollgirl

That is so wonderful to read! You really made a nice choice too. I love Lee Valley tools and even though they cost a little more, they sure do make nice things and stand behind their products too. I can't wait to see what wonderful things you are going to make with them Mike. It is very heart-warming to see how fellow Lumberjocks help each other too. We have a great group here and I have made many wonderful friends through this site.

This was a great story to read on a Monday morning! What a wonderful way to start my week. 

I am so happy for your acquisition!

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

Jamie: No rack for these my Friend… Even the box that they came in is a handsome and impressive thing!

I'll just find a good,safe place to put that…
Sheila: I'm glad you enjoyed it! I felt terrible when the Gift Card was lost and searched high and low for it… with no luck…
It finally turned up in one of my boxes that Debbie uses to keep track of her receipts… An Important Place, where I had put it to keep it "Safe"! Too bad that I forgot doing that!
But Good Will will not be denied I guess, and the amount of that Spirit here on Lumberjocks is truly both Heartwarming and Inspiring…
I hope you got a chance to relax and unwind a little yesterday my Friend! All Work and no Play, etc…


----------



## scrollgirl

Mike - I know well how that is. We put something away to keep it safe and forget where! Both Keith and I have done that and it really is frustrating! People tease me for being so organized, but my motto is "I am organized because I am unorganized." I can spend a career searching for stuff if I am not! (By the way - doesn't nice packaging make us appreciate what is inside even MORE?? I know I feel like that with stuff. I suppose if they take the time to present the items nicely, they must spend equal amount of time on the quality of the item - or so we hope!) The set is awesome in every way! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

Christmas in June. I likes it.


----------



## SebringDon

Instead of a chisel rack, how about a nice tilted shelf to display that nice case, and hold it in place when it's open to make access to the chisels easy? Maybe even a spot below the shelf to store the case top when it's off?


----------



## lew

That's a fantastic looking set of chisels, Mike. Certainly they will be a pleasure to use!!


----------



## Karson

Great looking git you got yourself.
keep them sharp my friend.


----------



## helluvawreck

That's a beautiful set, Mike. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Buckethead

Can't wait for a review.

Wonderful back story as well.


----------



## Porchfish

Lee Valley has never disappointed me Mike, they offer a lot of "made in USA" products, and the imports they do sell are ALWAYS top notch. Yes, they often are a little higher than everyone else, but wow ! Just look at those gorgeous chisels ! Goodon'ya Mike !


----------



## CharlieM1958

Nice looking chisels, Mike.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who loses things in a "safe" place.


----------



## grizzman

im glad you got yourself these , i saw them when jim posted them as a new tool to look at, please do a review on them mike, if they do well i just might get me an early christmas gift…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Charlie, I call that "too safe" when I do it ;-)


----------



## Bogeyguy

Well you sure did need them. Your right, they are almost to beautiful to use.


----------



## alba

Yes Mike I think I would be keeping them in that box as well
How about a new box for important papers? 
Jamie


----------



## doubleDD

Great set of chisels, especially for the price. Next time I'll hold on to the gift card for you.


----------



## gfadvm

Couldn't happen to a more deserving guy!

You will put those to good use and probably won't be using them to pry the lid off of paint cans. LOL


----------



## lanwater

Those chisels look great Mike. 
I too will be hesitant to use them.


----------



## stefang

Congratulations Mike on getting A beautiful set of chisels and all honor to the generous donor who helped out with the purchase. There is nothing like fine tools to make our woodworking hobbies even more pleasurable.


----------



## Sanding2day

Beautiful set, and nice plug for Lee Valley, just spent some time looking over their site as I have not ran across them being in the U.S. Some great stuff… Requested a catalog and really like the look of their dovetail clamp/saw setup, will likely be purchasing it at some point down the road and the user manual is one of the best guides for cutting dovetail joints that I have read… Good that you were able to locate the gift card, very nice of someone to send that to you


----------



## Ken90712

Great set and and use of a gift card… Enjoy!


----------



## patron

this sure is a nice gift 
both from a friend
and to yourself

those chisels are beautiful

a good solid bench top
will make them work better
they won't do the 'bouncing' 
that a flimsy top will


----------



## littlecope

Thanks for all the comments Folks (sorry I didn't get back to you sooner)
I just started a new job, right here in Concord, so I've been pretty busy…
The Chisels will work perfectly… or at least as perfectly as I can make them work!
The old ones are a motley bunch, but have seen a lot of hard use over the years…
I bought new, and a set, because I never seemed to have the 'tween size that I need… But even more, because they're such a Handsome Set!!

I've been busy with the day job, but not completely idle in the shop… Started another Box yesterday, a Sapele and Yellow Birch affair…


----------



## nosferatus1966

Nice set 
Please tell us how good they are( easy to get it sharp, can hold and edge , etc)
Thanks


----------



## nosferatus1966

Hey 
Can you add anything about this chisel set ? 
They stay sharp?
Did you cut dovetails with this?
Please let us know
Thanks
Richard
www.saganrivero.com


----------



## cdaulton

I'm looking to upgrade my chisels and I was wondering how these are holding up for you now that you have had them for a few years. They are absolutely gorgeous chisel but how do they hold an edge?


----------



## littlecope

The only use they have seen was here and there is a little commentary there on my impressions of them…
They've stayed nice and sharp largely because they've barely been used…
A very pretty set, but when there's work to be done, I reach for my 'old beaters' (that I'm not afraid to scratch)


----------

